# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  بالفيديو:محاضرات تعليمية للغة الانجليزية

## najah.najah

السلام عليكم

اضع بين ايديكم مجموعة من المحاضرات المرئية في تعليم اللغة الانجليزية و تتضمن الفيديوهات مجموعة من المواد التعليمية و تم الحصول على هذه المحاضرات من جامعة النجاح الوطنية

يتم عرض المحاضرات بالترتيب ابتداء من المحاضرة الأولى و انتهاء بالمحاضرة الأخيرة من المساق

http://videos.najah.edu/node/418

http://videos.najah.edu/node/151

http://videos.najah.edu/node/300

http://videos.najah.edu/node/273

http://videos.najah.edu/node/313

----------


## najah.najah

http://videos.najah.edu/node/180
http://videos.najah.edu/node/453
http://videos.najah.edu/node/460
http://videos.najah.edu/node/303
http://videos.najah.edu/node/471

----------


## najah.najah

http://videos.najah.edu/node/440
http://videos.najah.edu/node/398
http://videos.najah.edu/node/419

----------


## najah.najah

http://videos.najah.edu/node/403
http://videos.najah.edu/node/214

----------


## najah.najah

http://videos.najah.edu/node/388

http://videos.najah.edu/node/520

http://videos.najah.edu/node/551

----------


## najah.najah

http://videos.najah.edu/node/561

http://videos.najah.edu/node/590

----------


## najah.najah

http://videos.najah.edu/node/615
http://videos.najah.edu/node/627
http://videos.najah.edu/node/663

----------


## najah.najah

http://videos.najah.edu/node/688
http://videos.najah.edu/node/716

----------


## najah.najah

http://videos.najah.edu/node/740
http://videos.najah.edu/node/747
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1219

----------


## najah.najah

http://videos.najah.edu/node/828
http://videos.najah.edu/node/865

----------


## najah.najah

http://videos.najah.edu/node/886
http://videos.najah.edu/node/914
http://videos.najah.edu/node/959

----------


## najah.najah

http://videos.najah.edu/node/977
http://videos.najah.edu/node/995

----------


## najah.najah

http://videos.najah.edu/node/1022
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1059
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1078
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1119

----------


## najah.najah

http://videos.najah.edu/node/1146
http://videos.najah.edu/node/1185

----------

